# Abu Big Game 7000's & 9000's For $59.99



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I never heard of this place until just a little while ago. The actual price of these reels are $69.99 but they come with a $10 rebate from Abu.

This is one heck of a deal.

http://store.rogerssportinggoods.co...ry=Fishing&searchpath=86117&start=1&total=150


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Swedish or chinese?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

They are the New Big Games w/ lever drag, so I'm guessing the Non-Sweedish ones.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

no doubt the new Tiawan made abu's. i am guessing they will be the same quality, designed by the Sweedish but made far less cheaper than what the Sweede's made them. damn the new global economy!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dink, I know what ya mean. Shoot even the PENN reels are now being made/assembeled overseas.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Are those any good? Being these arent swedish made will the quality of the reel be just as good or what?


----------



## athensfishin' (Aug 15, 2006)

I highly doubt the outsourcing will effect the quality, with that being said just because it's made in china or wherever doesn't change the design all the parts are machine made and I'm sure they probably use automation to assemble the reels. The price difference is in the fact that they can pay all the workers IE. machine operators and the biggest cost all the factory overhead and administration much less in developing countries. To be honest in todays world I wouldn't trust a company that doesn't outsource because they are probably being run by morons.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

01mercLS said:


> Are those any good? Being these arent swedish made will the quality of the reel be just as good or what?


I would not hesitate to buy one. These also have the level drags.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Do they have line alarm (bait clicker)?


----------

